# German language requirement



## arpitavb (Jan 3, 2013)

I need to apply for a dependent visa to join my husband who will also be applying for a work permit for 3 years. We do not wish to reside permanently in Germany. Will the German language requirement apply to me in this case?


----------



## kmt (Jan 24, 2011)

arpitavb said:


> I need to apply for a dependent visa to join my husband who will also be applying for a work permit for 3 years. We do not wish to reside permanently in Germany. Will the German language requirement apply to me in this case?


http://www.india.diplo.de/contentblob/3186796/Daten/793437/download_visa_InfosheetGermanKnowledgeFZ.pdf

mostly i think you may not need it , but read the link above carefully

but living here personally even for 1 year , its better to have basic german , otherwise life can be tough. in supermarkets to buy things , you may not need german , but to understand what is written , you need german.
especially in foriegn offices here in germany , to the govt. servants speak very less german.
so my even if it may not be required , better to have basic german

good luck

kmt


----------

